# First Fish Smoke



## jfleming9232 (Feb 27, 2015)

I finally decided to try and smoke some fish today.  I chose tilapia ('cause that's what we had on hand) and I must say, the results were fantastic.  So, without further preamble, here is the process and the pics!

Started with six fillets (approximately 1 lb.).













20150227_135357.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Then mixed up the brine:

1/4 cup of salt

1/2 cup white sugar

2 cups water













20150227_135414.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Brine and fillets go in the fridge for about an hour.













20150227_135531.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Hickory chips in the smoke box













20150227_143859.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Water in the water pan













20150227_143910.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Pat the fillets dry with paper towels













20150227_145527.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Placed on foil with a little oil













20150227_145721.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Two fillets with honey, two with lemon pepper and two with salt, black pepper and Tony's













20150227_150116.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Placed in the smoker for about 45 minutes.













20150227_150351.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






At just under 200 degrees













20150227_151713.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






And the results!!













20150227_155326.jpg



__ jfleming9232
__ Feb 27, 2015






Paired with some roasted red pepper and basil quinoa and rice blend, it was some mighty fine eatin'!

Thanks to all the members here who gave me the knowledge and confidence to try something new, smoked fish is now in my repertoire.


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2015)

jfleming9232 Nice job on the smoke.First one is the hardest.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 27, 2015)

J9232, Nice looking fish !


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice Job, looks great     

Gary


----------



## bombdawgity (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks great. Need to do some fish soon. Which flavor did you like the best.


----------



## jfleming9232 (Feb 27, 2015)

BombDawgity said:


> Looks great. Need to do some fish soon. Which flavor did you like the best.


The simple lemon pepper was pretty good.  I found the Tony's a little too salty and the experiment with the honey was not for me; turns out I'm not a fan of sweet fish.


----------



## bombdawgity (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, I guess I also have some new experimenting to do.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice job I tell ya'


----------



## jwcnj4502 (Feb 28, 2015)

Did you use "fresh" tilapia or previously frozen? Around here all we can get is the frozen stuff. Last time I tried results were not what I expected although it was not tilapia.


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

Frozen here mainly  You can find fresh at two of the stores most of the time

Gary


----------



## capntrip (Mar 2, 2015)

looks great........got some salmon going in as soon as it forms a pellicle


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

capntrip said:


> looks great........got some salmon going in as soon as it forms a pellicle


Can't wait to see yours

gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 2, 2015)

How delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## msuiceman (Mar 6, 2015)

good first smoke! first fish is definitely the hardest. I am picked up a few whole wild coho salmon that is on sale for 3.99/lb (Lent special). going to freeze some for later smokes.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 22, 2015)

It looks like a great smoking project JF.

Points for a job well done.


----------



## brewerdave (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello,

I know I'm late to the party but here goes:

I have some frozen salmon that I want to smoke, but the temperature here in South Carolina is averaging low 90's. Cold smoking is not even a consideration.

Can I thaw my salmon, brine it for a few hours and then smoke it?

Any advice appreciated

Thank you,

Brewer Dave


----------



## cmayna (Jun 17, 2015)

BD,
Yes.  I have a freezer full of Salmon which I take a few pounds out to smoke.  Thaw, slice, brine room dry and then smoke.  Thaw the salmon in your fridge for 24-36 hours if you have the time. It's the best way to do it.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 17, 2015)

I normally use Alder and Apple wood


----------



## brewerdave (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a spare fridge I can slow thaw in. I found this brine recipe on the web and it looks like a good one for a starter:

4 cups water
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 bay leaves
1 stalk sliced celery
1/2 cup chopped fennel
1/2 chopped onion
2 smashed garlic cloves
The directions say to put everything together in a glass dish and brine for at least 8 hours


----------

